# First pics of our first hive



## magwheels (Jun 24, 2007)

This is the first time we had enough sense to take a few pictures:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157600466971241/

And here they are tonight, a little too hot, I gotta work on helping them with that.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Good looking girls and awesome brood pattern!
Tom


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

the brood pattern really does look great
I'm right down the road from ya
here's mine at night

http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/bearding.jpg


just hangin out on the porch on a hot evening

Dave


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

drobbins said:


> the brood pattern really does look great
> I'm right down the road from ya
> here's mine at night
> 
> ...


I really like the look of the wood finish. Is that polyurethane?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

coyote

it's used for finishing off log homes

http://www.epaintstore.com/paint/sikkens_cetol_1_23.htm

I have wood siding on my house and painted it with this and had some left over, a little pricey for bee boxes but so far it's holding up really well

Dave


----------



## magwheels (Jun 24, 2007)

drobbins

Are the carpenter bees staying away from your house siding?

I love the observation hive by the way!

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

they leave the house alone but they're tearing up the pressure treated deck
go figure

Dave


----------



## magwheels (Jun 24, 2007)

*"oh bartender..."*

Embarrasing I know, but it gives them a few hours of shade. I'll let you know if they start buzzing any Jimmy Buffet tunes.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I love it! 

Pick me!...I want to get them started!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUTf5qvS0Lo

but my fav has to be... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0---Q97pG4

Good lookin' hive!


----------

